# Hello from Dallas!



## richardt4520 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've been here for a little while and posted a few responses, bought a few things, etc... My glory days way were back in the 90s which mean absolutely zilch now. I had a few write ups in Guitar World, Keyboard magazine, Recording magazine and a few others. I thought I was going to be the next Trent Reznor wannabe, which led to getting a few industrial rock/metal tracks licensed to a show on MTV and a couple of small films. Went back to playing shred guitar/progressive rock metal, then cover/tribute bands for fun and extra cash.

I got the brilliant idea of doing more soundtrack work since I had done it 2 decades ago, not realizing how saturated it is now with absolutely phenomenal composers (like SO many on this site). So here I am buying Kontakt libraries like a junkie and salivating over all the new toys! haha My lowly compositions can be heard at http://www.richardtull.com/ along with a handful here and there in commercial libraries. it's great being part of a really cool community here! 

Here's a little of my tasteless guitar noise for any guitarists out there:


----------



## starise (Aug 1, 2018)

Welcome! Nice chops!


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 1, 2018)

starise said:


> Welcome! Nice chops!


Thank you!


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 1, 2018)

Welcome to the boards! Awesome shreddage!

I lived in College Station, once upon a time.


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 1, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Welcome to the boards! Awesome shreddage!
> 
> I lived in College Station, once upon a time.



Thanks, Mike! Nice to meet ya! I've never been there but I've driven by the signs about 100 times!


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 1, 2018)

richardt4520 said:


> Thanks, Mike! Nice to meet ya! I've never been there but I've driven by the signs about 100 times!


Nice to meet you too!

Speaking of Texas, did you happen to go to Rockfest back in '97?


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Nice to meet you too!
> 
> Speaking of Texas, did you happen to go to Rockfest back in '97?



I did not. I've probably missed a lot of the good concerts that have come through unfortunately....


----------

